# What If Glenn Gould Had Met Sergiu Celibidache ?



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Speaking of flies on the wall, I would have love to have been one if these two great and extremely
eccentric musicians had ever met and had time to converse
Of course, Gould is famous for having abandoned live perfoance for the recording studio , and Celibidache
is equally famous for refusing to make recordings at all , even though many of his live performances have been preserved .( He made a few studio recordings in the 50s, but never made any after this).
What oif the two could have come toegther to collaborate on a piano concerto , maybe the Brahms 1st?
Could Gould have been lured into a doing live concert with Celibidache, or could Celibidache have been lured into
making a studio recording with Gould ? Would the orchestra have been Celkibidache's Munich Philharmonic, or 
could the Romanian have come to Canada to do the concerto with say, the Toronto symphony ?
It would have been fascinating to hear these two in cocnverstion .
Gould died 30 years ago , and Celibidache was born 100 years ago . If only the Canadian had lived longer !


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I would have loved it if they had done the Grieg concerto in '72 instead of Michelangeli...it would have been just another time Glenn came to the rescue after good ol' Arthur decided to cancel...I don't know that they would have influenced one another to play live or record but it sure would have been a delight to experience, either way.


----------

